# charges for tick/worm treatment for re-entry to uk



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

good morning one and all!

can anyone shed any light on what is a reasonable price to pay for the tick/worm etc treatment for re entry to uk at french ports with a pointer sized dog?

i have been quoted 50 euros by one very polite and helpful vets but just wondered if this is the norm i naively thought it was somewhat less than this! sok don't mind jus as long as i'm paying what everyone else is paying ... :wink: 

otherwise can anyone recommend a good vets at st malo? i am using the Brittany Ferries recommended one at Av du Mirroir au Fees - has anyone used this one? feedback always appreciated

thanks in advance again!

ciao


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

only used the Vet in Ligeuil ... around 45€ if memory serves


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Done it twice now Both 27 euros excluding drugs (last week )

Loddy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Take your own Spot-on and yes we paid 40e in March so I expect it has all gone up again.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i think the vets charge for the size of dog ? it has been around the £70 to have our golden retreiver done, dont think it works out much cheaper to take your own medication etc as you have to pay your own vet??.


best wishes june


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Just under 40 euro for 12 kilo dog inc. drugs. Based on weight as the frontline is more expensive the bigger the dog and so are the wormers.

Do opt for the jab for Drontal/Milbemax wormer either its more expensive then a tablet. :wink:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Between 40 and 45 euros I have paid

Charlie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

25/27 Euros if you supply your own medicines. Double that if you don't

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

we paid 26€ last time but then we supplied our own Frontline and Drontal. That was for a dog under 20kg.

Expect to pay 40€ upwards if you do not have the Frontline & Drontal and if dog is larger.

We buy our Frontline & Drontal online at Petmeds.co.uk or sometimes buy Frontline Combo or Advantix when in France.


----------



## bevdrew (Aug 30, 2009)

Our dog is on Program Plus tablets (1 per month), which do fleas, heartworm, roundworm, hookworms and whipworm. Are these ok to take with us, as I don't want to change her treatment?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

According to or dogs passport he has be readmitted into UK some 14 times now and we have seen the cost of fees rise around the Calais area from originally (for us) €30 to over €60. We have found the cost varies in proportion to the distance away from the ferry terminal. We have paid as little as €10 near Trier and Luxembourg, €15 to 20 up to 100kms away from Calais. We have used Vets in Bonney Sur Loire (€20), Vets in Sierre in Switzerland €10 and Vets in Antibes €35 (close call to arrive in time but made it )

Around Calais we have found Vets reluctant to use supplied meds whereas away from Calais they expect you to supply meds.

We always try to find a Vet within a 24 hour drive from Calais and use the "savings" towards our last meal out.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Last week*

Hi
33 Euros including meds in Oradour sur Vaynes last week
Barry


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have paid around around 30 to 35 euro's for our 10 kg dog but that's mainly well away from the ports However the last time we did it in Oct. the vet asked me how much the dog weighed and I said just under 10kg, he then weighed our dog and she was 10.8kg. As we did not have the Frontal with us he took a pack of six 10-20kg ones gave the dog one and gave us the rest which he charged us for so the bill was around 75 euro's.
Next time we will take our own.

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

46 eurowotsits at Ardres just a 20 minute drive from Calais.

Lovely vet and receptionists, spent more time making friends with Bryn Dog than doing the business.

Had the tablet and a tip from Jolly Jack, take a bit of pate to hide the tablet in.

The young lady vet thought it was an idee terrifique!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

55 euros at Gravelines in July, for a 25kg dog, and we supplied the Frontline 8O won't be using them again.

We have always been happy with the vet at Ardres though probably not the cheapest it was clean and efficient.

Keep meaning to try further inland but always leave it too late :roll:


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We always use the vets in Aulnay de Saintonge, we go on Friday morning,and cross on the tunnel on Sunday morning. They used to charge 62euros for 2 German Shepherds, since Paddy died we pay 43 euros for Maisie. ( We were only charged one consultation fee for 2 dogs.)They give her a complete check over every time, a Drontal tablet and either Frontline or Avantix.
If anyone needs a Vet in that area it is 450 miles from Calais. The name of the practice is Serarl Les Carmes, 23 rue des Carmes 17470 Aulnay de Saintonge 05.46.33.10.33, both the vets are ladies who both speak English.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi the Vet that we use in France, advised us to use Frontline. Last time I took it with us and he charged us around 50 Euros for TWO dogs. General advise on here which we have done is to use a Vet NOT at the ports as they tend to be dearer.


We use Vet Dr Patrick Pattyn , if phoning ask for him.........as the receptionist doesn't speak english, he is happy for you just to say 'Patrick' 

1. Rue De Neufchatel 
Forges-les-Eaux 
76440 

tel. +33235905555 

You do need to make an appointment though.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi the Vet that we use in France, advised us to use Frontline. Last time I took it with us and he charged us around 50 Euros for TWO dogs. General advise on here which we have done is to use a Vet NOT at the ports as they tend to be dearer.
> 
> We use Vet Dr Patrick Pattyn , if phoning ask for him.........as the receptionist doesn't speak english, he is happy for you just to say 'Patrick'
> 
> ...


We followed you advice and did just that he was lovely and so were all the others in his surgery.
They all seemed to speak English unless they were just making out  
We stayed in the Market place over night as we didnt know about the Aires there is also a very large carpark to the right of the town in the road by the supermarket where we found other M/H's in the morning.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi the Vet that we use in France, advised us to use Frontline. Last time I took it with us and he charged us around 50 Euros for TWO dogs. General advise on here which we have done is to use a Vet NOT at the ports as they tend to be dearer.
> ...


Hi Mavis, I think we went in that supermarket when we left the Vets. We stayed on the Aires in Winter they turn off the water and electric though...........Patrick was quite put out about this as they didn't used to turn it all off. He is a real gentleman isn't he, wish he was my Vet here in the UK as he has the time to talk to you etc. I find it an ideal stop off as near enough to Calais to give you time to get there etc but not too far away to make it a rush.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Vets*

0555781007 ( PHONE NUMBER )87150 ORADOUR SUR VAYRES
echinonococcus 1 tablet Profender chien (Bayer)
Tick illegible but looks like Practic (novartis)
Above details of vet we used last week
PS if going to Parc Verger don't park in Bottom RH Corner unless you have earplugs!!! More details on request!
Barry


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Pets*

This is the Vet we used when we returned in June

He charged 30 euros which was for a Drontal tablet ,a pack of 4 pippettes of Advantix (one of which he used), his time and passport completion. 
This is one of the least expensive visits to a French vet we have ever had. 
The vet in question is:- 
Fabri Gautier 
78 Avenue Winston Churchill 
Arras 
Tel 0321711640 
It is on a busy road but there is a "Leader" opposite with room to park. 
Mashy


----------

